# Vibraxis Training



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Currently on my bulk as some of you will know and I was wondering if anyone had any experience of using the Vibraxis Training Machines?

Here is a link to my gym I'm training at and the description of what the Vibraxis machines are supposed to do.

*Syndale Park Personal Fitness*

My question is, would it be beneficial to introduce some of this into my training in order to keep the fat levels down whilst I bulk on my cycle of Test & Deca? (One of the claims is to reduce body fat) Also to keep me looking leaner? I guess to put it bluntly is there any point in chucking in 20 Mins of Vibraxis training a day/every couple of days?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

its important to exercise when you bulk bud..

i honestly dont think you`ll gain any more muscle by bulking..

i think if you kept cals at maintaince for 6 months and trained hard you`d get very simialr muscle gains and be leaner.

the fitter you are the more capillaries going to a muscle(or sommat)

the more capillaries the more muscle..

i think specifically those machines are ok altho i dunno much about them in truth.

it`d kill my back so i have litle interest...

what with training and all this martial arts i dunno where youre gonna find the time lol


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> its important to exercise when you bulk bud..
> 
> i honestly dont think you`ll gain any more muscle by bulking..
> 
> ...


Ah you see the Martial Arts has currently come to a halt, I haven't been for a while now, around same time as gym absence, 8 months, but looking to pick things back up in September. This is due to moving home and away from the Dojo I train at so it's very difficult without a motor to get to training.

It's interesting what you say about not getting any more muscle but "Bits & Bobs" Have been paid for now lol. I'm well on this in my head, I'm feeling pumped to and I can physically see every muscle so it's not like I got a big layer of fat over them. Maybe the latest picture didnt do me much justice in the gym toilet with the lighting, I think I could easily put an inch to an inch and half on my arms and bring out my quads nicely on this bulk amongst other things. I need to carry out this experiment, even if it only turns out to be a lesson that I need to learn about my body and how to do things differently next time.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you cool bud... 

its one of those times i`d like to have 2 realities going on...

one with you bulking one with you maintaining (gear use would be the same..)

i bet the difference would be millimetres...

the experiment i`m doing for the next 3 weeeks involves maintance/slightest of slight cuts calorie wise...

ponder this...

if you added 2 stone to your bod you`d be competition size or close to it.

if you did a cycle which gained you 3.5lbs of lean muscle twice a year for 2 years you`d gain 2 stone.

3.5lbs per cycle sounds sh1te doesnt it...

but it would be enuff...

so lol why aint it that easy???

szo its sunday morning and i`m all philosophical :becky:


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> you cool bud...
> 
> its one of those times i`d like to have 2 realities going on...
> 
> ...


I think I just wanna bulk and get "Massive" LOL. I know its not the best mindset to have. I also know I might look like a blob, but a big blob with some muscle showing. I'm prepared to look like a lump but also to still look like I workout out. That kinda blob look lol. Does that make sense :S

:yo:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i understand you precisely...

and no it dont make sense to me lol...


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i understand you precisely...
> 
> and no it dont make sense to me lol...


LOL I didn't think so, I will admit I'm clearly way uneducated in this field of doing things the best way etc but by experimenting with my body I can find what works and what doesn't work with my body.

 layball:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if you see my siggy....

i dont know much matey... 

i try n just stick with common sense..


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Vibrating plates what a lark! The word gimmick springs to mind.

These machines have been shown to be no better than conventional exercise and believe I've looked into this. They are effective for people suffering from MS and for injury rehabilitation. The notion that you could shed vast amounts of fat using such a machine is nonsense.

Sure it's another tool you could throw in the locker at some point, me I'll stick to doing squats


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

IxtaL



The Trixsta said:


> Currently on my bulk as some of you will know and I was wondering if anyone had any experience of using the Vibraxis Training Machines?
> 
> Here is a link to my gym I'm training at and the description of what the Vibraxis machines are supposed to do.
> 
> ...


Hi trixta. Just more a bit input as to the course your taking. Im doing a bit testanate300 10ml, decca 300 10ml,and 200 x5mg winstrol. I started 2 weeks on 3ml test and 1ml decca per week,then came down to 2test 1 decca pw 2weeks,week 5-6 1ml ea, Im now at week 7 which will be 4weeks of 1ml decca pw and 5 x 5mg winst a day. Im very bulked strong at the mo but dont look great due to being watery and smooth, but if my theory goes to plan in 4 weeks time Im hoping to look a lot harder and shaped while still gaining. Then pct. Its the first course Ive done in seven yrs. Il let you know how the cutting half of the cycle goes. I know a lot of people keep bulking and cutting cycles separate but i think its better stimulation to keep the receptors active.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

AChappell said:


> Vibrating plates what a lark! The word gimmick springs to mind.
> 
> These machines have been shown to be no better than conventional exercise and believe I've looked into this. They are effective for people suffering from MS and for injury rehabilitation. The notion that you could shed vast amounts of fat using such a machine is nonsense.
> 
> Sure it's another tool you could throw in the locker at some point, me I'll stick to doing squats


That was my thinking deep down hence why I felt the need to ask. Doesn't seem right that a "Magic Machine" can make you lose fat and make you look more lean.

Thanks for the reply mate.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Chris sanchez said:


> IxtaL
> 
> Hi trixta. Just more a bit input as to the course your taking. Im doing a bit testanate300 10ml, decca 300 10ml,and 200 x5mg winstrol. I started 2 weeks on 3ml test and 1ml decca per week,then came down to 2test 1 decca pw 2weeks,week 5-6 1ml ea, Im now at week 7 which will be 4weeks of 1ml decca pw and 5 x 5mg winst a day. Im very bulked strong at the mo but dont look great due to being watery and smooth, but if my theory goes to plan in 4 weeks time Im hoping to look a lot harder and shaped while still gaining. Then pct. Its the first course Ive done in seven yrs. Il let you know how the cutting half of the cycle goes. I know a lot of people keep bulking and cutting cycles separate but i think its better stimulation to keep the receptors active.


Nice one mate, be interesting to follow your progress here.


----------

